# Comment résilier compte dropbox?



## stéphane83 (14 Octobre 2011)

Salut,
Malgré mes recherches je ne suis pas parvenu à résilier mon compte dropbox.
Je ne parle pas de desinstaller celui, c'est déjà fait mais de supprimer complètement mon compte.
Par avance merci


----------



## Arlequin (14 Octobre 2011)

hello

t'as pas du beaucoup chercher 

> faq dropbox (clic)


----------



## stéphane83 (14 Octobre 2011)

Arlequin a dit:


> hello
> 
> t'as pas du beaucoup chercher
> 
> > faq dropbox (clic)



En effet, merci!


----------



## ninours (14 Octobre 2011)

stéphane83 a dit:


> En effet, merci!



Bonjour, Je pense qu'ici on pourra m'aider hihihi
J'ai fait un post mais personne n'a de réponse, j'image que si tu veux supprimer dropbox cest que tu vas utiliser Icloud, mais je ne vois pas en quoi Icloud fait la meme chose

http://forums.macg.co/internet-et-reseau/icloud-ou-sont-les-5go-874182.html


----------



## Arlequin (14 Octobre 2011)

un peu de patience


----------



## stéphane83 (14 Octobre 2011)

ninours a dit:


> Bonjour, Je pense qu'ici on pourra m'aider hihihi
> J'ai fait un post mais personne n'a de réponse, j'image que si tu veux supprimer dropbox cest que tu vas utiliser Icloud, mais je ne vois pas en quoi Icloud fait la meme chose
> 
> http://forums.macg.co/internet-et-reseau/icloud-ou-sont-les-5go-874182.html



Non pas du tout, jutilisais juste dropbox pour la synchro de mes mots de passe via 1 password mais je le fais en wifi maintenant.


----------



## ninours (14 Octobre 2011)

stéphane83 a dit:


> Non pas du tout, jutilisais juste dropbox pour la synchro de mes mots de passe via 1 password mais je le fais en wifi maintenant.



ok, sniifff


----------



## stéphane83 (14 Octobre 2011)

ninours a dit:


> ok, sniifff



C'est pas grave!


----------

